

Google CIO Douglas Merrill Quits Becomes President of EMI   - willphipps
http://furrier.org/2008/04/01/breaking-news-google-cio-douglas-merrill-quits-becomes-president-of-emi/

======
pg
Interesting that it was the C _I_ O. That's an encouraging sign. Perhaps now
they're going to try to figure out how to make something people want, instead
of continuing to sue them.

~~~
wumi
they have figured out how to make something people want, it's the monetization
part they're struggling with

~~~
ecommercematt
Agreed. They are struggling with distribution and monetization.

